# USB Device Not Recognized HP Officejet 6310



## Takumba06 (Jul 24, 2006)

All-In-One will not print from computer. Spent 7 to 8 hours on phone
with HP Tech support. Did everything from re-installing software and
drivers to using my laptop with printer was successful in printing. I can
not print from my main computer which my USB has be corrupted. When
I plugg in my USB cable the computer flashes not reconized/malfunction.
I was told to update the drivers for my USB. Do not have a clue where to
go. Microsoft or my motherboard maker (ASUS P4S900). Please note that
the printer works with laptop and that I can use another printer lexmark and
it prints using the USB slots. I have windows professional on both my computer and laptop.
Please advise
Thanks
Takumba06


----------



## Takumba06 (Jul 24, 2006)

*USB Device Not Recognized HP Officejet 6310 Pt. II*

Forgot to mention what type of USB
Unversal Serial Bus Controller
SIS 7001 PCI to USB Open host controller


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us
Do you have all of your updates including SP2?
Check your device manager for conflicts, try another usb cable.


----------



## Takumba06 (Jul 24, 2006)

*USB Device Not Recognized HP Officejet 6310 Pt. III*

I would assume updates to motherboard. Working on that by
contacting my motherboard maker. Waiting on reply.
I was told by HP support that I needed to update drivers
for USB. Can I go to another site for this or I would have to
us my motherboard maker.
There were no conflicts in my device manager with !.
What was showing was (device unknow) . A windows pop up
will show that device not recognized.
HP was going to replace printer until I used my new laptop and
it was able to install drivers and print. So it is in my main home
office computer.
If un-plug my USB cord and re-connect. 
I did change USB cord and that did not work.
Can you advise me or somebody reading my thread.
Thanks


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

You will need to see if there is a bios update available from asus-
http://support.asus.com/troubleshooting/troubleshooting.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
and see if there are any windows updates from microsoft-
http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us


----------



## Mauro (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Takumba06!

I had now a similar problem with an HP LaserJet 1022. I have one in my home that I bought about a year ago, that had come with and HP USB cable. Now I buy another for use in another computer, but now HP is not shipping the USB cable with the printer. 

With the new printer I have the same problem that you have. But the problem is gone if I use the old HP cable in the new computer and printer. I tried to use five different cables on the new computer and the problem is always the same. I tested the new cables on my home (were I never had this problem in the past, because from the beginning I used the HP cable) and the problem starts. 

I chat with HP and they begin with the story of the drivers and so on. But I am convinced that the problem is the USB cable. Now will try to buy another HP cable!

Best regards,
Mauro


----------



## dtreid (Jun 14, 2009)

Mauro,

It is definitely the cable. I had this problem for 2 years with an HP LJ 1022 and I went through tech support with HP telling me that I need to install all sort of software and drivers to get it to work with my new Vista PC. None of it worked.

2 weeks ago, when the only Win XP PC that it worked with died, I saw this posting and just tried a new cable (without a label) and it worked on all my PCs (XP & Vista). So yes, it is the cable and I would advise persons to try changing that before doing anything else. I don't know what the differences could be in a USB serial cable but the best bet is to use an HP cable. 

Did you have any success with your printer? 

Thanks for the posting. It solved a problem I had for 2 years. I was on the verge of throughing out my printer.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------

